# Give credit to our young don’t judge them all the same



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Our niece is 16 years old and I just found out she has a friend (girl) that has days with sadness. The term sadness is generic. My wife picked our niece up school this afternoon, our niece asked if she could stop by a store so she could pick up a cheer her friend up a gift. Our niece plays volleyball along with several other friends, and they all have each other’s back. The gift was her favorite drink and snack, she also took her homework to her.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Growing up can be challenging especially in these times . I glad I'm not part of the new generation .


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

They all need more support than we know about, keep the communication line open.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

sawft


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hard to say what untold horrors the young lady is facing. Proud to read that empathy and compassion has taken a stand amongst her peers.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Heartwarming. Social media means kids are no longer safe in their own bedrooms today. We were the lucky ones. No gov leadership in the UK. Govs dont want to upset the social media giants bcos they are used to further their own political aims. Algo based ,bias confirmed news articles ensures clowns/half-wits are sent articles that support their own distorted viewpts - this is then perceived as reality.
How kids survive these days with soc media, drugs, alcohol, worship of the 'celebrity' is beyond me. Something s terribly wrong.
Hope that girl and her grp are strong enough to get her through it. Heartwarming stuff.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

What is lacking in modernity is hands on creativeness, our hand to eye coordination has taken a real bashing since Y2K, when this happens whole societies begin to die as a nation as their wherewithall is redistributed into the Eastern board.

My grandfather used to say, we must help those who want to help themselves, not doing so when asked or humanly possible truly shows out own insecurities and lacking, we helped several students from around the globe in certain hands on skills and several have now another feather in their cap as they say, who can now survive on their own terms..

The further we travel from nature and the range of the human spirit and into the high tech world the more we will find ourselves in a corner, while other children are slaving tirelessly to keep us alive when we still have all the attributes, hands and minds to fend for ourselves, those who desire something new will eventually find their own makers of things and get busy building the world they want to see, not what the corporate world wants of them.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The Apprentice said:


> The further we travel from nature and the range of the human spirit and into the high tech world the more we will find ourselves in a corner


Where does your food come from?

*"From the corner store"*

Where does the corner shop get it's food from?

*"From the BIG store"*

Where does the BIG store get it's food from?

*"Uuummmmmmm...." *(never heard of farming)

How do you get chocolate milk?

*"By milking a brown cow"*

(7% Americans think chocolate milk comes from brown cows.... no idea of people in other countries)
_








7% of Americans think chocolate milk comes from brown cows


Seven percent of Americans believe chocolate milk comes from brown cows, according to a recent survey. The Innovation Center for U. S. Dairy conducted a survey in Aof more than 1,000 adults 18 and over. They found 48% of Americans aren't sure where chocolate milk comes from and7% thought...




ktxs.com




_--------------------------------------------

Don't let the above happen to your kids.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

When I was about 12 years old I came home in a panic because I found out the world was going to end over the coming weekend. My Pops said, "Son, every day for the rest of your life there is somebody that reports the world is going to end over the coming weekend." He didn't give me much direction beyond that but I assure you that with my 15, 20 and 23 year old kids I hardline our conversations to think about how to make TODAY a great day. Sadness comes through anxiety that comes with worrying about tomorrow and the next day after that. We need to decondition ourselves back into taking 'baby steps' and doing so with conviction. Just like building a house, we cannot stress out about what the doorknobs will look like while creating a solid foundation. Thanks again for your thread TAG. As usual, I am really using this moment to talk to myself.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Where does your food come from?
> 
> *"From the corner store"*
> 
> ...


We are surrounded by nature and in the old country, today we get much of our food from local growers, meat from a local butcher both of which get them from less than 10 miles radius of our town, here it is summer and winter jackets, Richmond in Swaledale.

We re a self sufficient bunch here about's and tend to look after each other, I have had several locals as students who came to learn the old school cratfs, any youngster who calls here we never turn them away, but they have to make the effort and choose to learn, for free in most cases, all they have to do is seeks out their local makers of things and turn up.

Richmond Castle below, built in 1070s by Count Alan Rufus, *‘'The Red ''*, of Penthièvre. A kinsman of William the Conqueror, britains largest well kept Norman keep.

Richmond Town 1 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

In the photgraph below there is an ancient grammar school at the bottom centre of the page, here is where Lewis Carol was educated, it truly is a wonderland in the sticks, steeped in history..

Richmond castle. by apprentice 01, on Flickr

One can learn an awful lot from a tiny shed in Yorkshire, Steemit

Children are our future, teach them well and let them lead the way.

We had a student come here from Tokyo one year who had never seen cows or sheep before, when we went for a drive to another freinds workshop deeper into the dales he was flabergasted at all of the nature he had never seen before, not even in his cell city and homeland..





.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful scenery


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> We are surroundsd by nature and in the old country, today we get much of our food from local growers, meat from a local butcher both of which get them from less than 10 miles radius of our town, here it is summer and winter jackets, Richmond in Swaledale.
> 
> We re a self sufficient bunch here about's and tend to look after each other, I have had several locals as students who came to learn the old school cratfs, any youngster who calls here we never turn them away, but they have to make the effort and choose to learn, for free in most cases, all they have to do is seeks out their local makers of things and turn up.
> 
> ...


I’ll second that. That’s absolutely gorgeous. And slightly haunted I’d imagine! 😜👻😉


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> We are surroundsd by nature and in the old country, today we get much of our food from local growers, meat from a local butcher both of which get them from less than 10 miles radius of our town, here it is summer and winter jackets, Richmond in Swaledale.
> 
> We re a self sufficient bunch here about's and tend to look after each other, I have had several locals as students who came to learn the old school cratfs, any youngster who calls here we never turn them away, but they have to make the effort and choose to learn, for free in most cases, all they have to do is seeks out their local makers of things and turn up.
> 
> ...


On another note: Good on you for the work you’re doing for the youth and others. I understand the ultimate goal there.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i think Mo is right too much worry about"tomorroh" and the seeking of validity thru others opinions of you are some of the Main causes of anxiety/depression amongst our youth,and yes i blame social media/technology on most of that as well as the collectivist thinking that is encouraged,rather than individualism-depending on others rather than self- and you can omly help those willing to help themselves if you yourself are able to take care of yourself,IMHO


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> We are surrounded by nature and in the old country, today we get much of our food from local growers, meat from a local butcher both of which get them from less than 10 miles radius of our town, here it is summer and winter jackets, Richmond in Swaledale.
> 
> We re a self sufficient bunch here about's and tend to look after each other, I have had several locals as students who came to learn the old school cratfs, any youngster who calls here we never turn them away, but they have to make the effort and choose to learn, for free in most cases, all they have to do is seeks out their local makers of things and turn up.
> 
> ...


Swaledale - fond memories- a lovely unspoilt dale.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Nice to hear stories like your niece. I'm impressed with many young people these days.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

fungustoon said:


> Swaledale - fond memories- a lovely unspoilt dale.


Yes it is still the same as it was when we moved here over 40 years ago, most folk up the Dale have an aversion to change and it is all the better for it, they have only recently got the fast broadband.
We also have Billonaire Robert Miller of duty free shop fame, who is a really great guy, he often flies over our house in his Augusta helicoper from time to time, he bought Grinton Estate a while back.

Here are a few scenes for your enjoyment from Swaledale.

Ivylett 1 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Ivylet Bridge Upper Swaledale.

Buttertubbs Pass 1 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Buttertubs Pass in winter looking down into Swaledale, a tricky pass in bad weather.

Chained by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Twin Swaledale prize Rams.

DSCN1358 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Bluebell Woods near Reeth

Gunnerside Hay Meadows by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Traditional hay meadows at Gunnerside.

Red Lion Langthwaite by apprentice 01, on Flickr

The Red Lion in Langthwaite, famous in the opening scene of the film Series, All Creatures Great and Small.

DSCN1620 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Autumn Gentian on Grinton Moor Swaledale.

old gang 2 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Remains of Old Gand lead Mine workings.

marrick priory by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Marrick Priory and the river Swale at Grinton.

Foxgloves Four by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Foxgloves near Ravenseat Swaledale.

If you are interested in the flora and fauna of the dales click here for more from my area and other dales,





__





Flowers of the Yorkshire Dales — Steemit


As keen outdoor folks we spent a lot of time in our local area and other dales adjoining Swaledale, here is a… by shedlife




steemit.com





Thanks, TA.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! what a beautiful place to shoot as well as live


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! what a beautiful place to shoot as well as live


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing these beautiful pictures of the scenery.


----------

